# Help! A piece of my Jotul System 18 Fireplace fell out this morning



## Ati (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi
I was adding wood to my fireplace this morning and knocked a piece of cast iron from somewhere in the chimney - the number on the part is  P-18 KAT NR 103720. I am not sure where it fell from, and would appreciate any info on how to put it back.
Thanks!


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not familiar with that part number. If I have the right stove the link below is the exploded parts diagram. Either post a picture of the part or find it on the diagram and maybe somebody can help you...

http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Technical Documentation/Wood Built-ins/Jøtul I 18 Harmony/Exploded_view_I_18_P09_120505.pdf

This is a parts list but the part number you gave is not on it:

http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Technical Documentation/Wood Built-ins/Jøtul I 18 Harmony/Spareparts_I_18_2-1541-P25_090811.pdf

Your part may be a component of the exhaust assembly that is sold as a unit and the parts list does not have the individual part numbers.

EDIT: See next post.

KaptJaq


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 5, 2013)

part number 10372012 is the baffle plate. If this is the part, it sits on two ridges at the top on either side of your firebox and two slots in the back. Put it in via the loading door, curve in the front goes up, narrow end in first. Once in the firebox, and before it is all the way to the back, lift it up above the ridges on either side near the top. Then slide it all the way into the slots at the back and lower it onto the side ridges.

This is the user manual. See pages 16 &49.

http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Technical Documentation/Wood Built-ins/Jøtul I 18 Harmony/Manual_I_18_10024405_P05_121211.pdf

KaptJaq


----------



## Ati (Jan 8, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> part number 10372012 is the baffle plate. If this is the part, it sits on two ridges at the top on either side of your firebox and two slots in the back. Put it in via the loading door, curve in the front goes up, narrow end in first. Once in the firebox, and before it is all the way to the back, lift it up above the ridges on either side near the top. Then slide it all the way into the slots at the back and lower it onto the side ridges.
> 
> This is the user manual. See pages 16 &49.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ati (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks so much for this. i think we got it, but not sure. the top (curved) part of the baffle plate is resting on the ledge at the top of the fireplace, just above the doors, and the sides are sitting on the side ridges. what i am not sure about is whether it should be hanging down, or whether the two slots at the bottom of the plate should be attached to something else. see the attached picture.
does this look right to you?


----------



## KaptJaq (Jan 8, 2013)

I cannot see the front edge of the baffle in your picture but it appears to be correct. The image below shows it properly installed. Due to revisions during the production run yours might be slightly different but this should give you a good idea.




KaptJaq


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure this piece is in correctly. Note in the picture that KaptJaq posted that the edge with the two notches is toward the back of the stove, resting on the ledge. In your picture those notches are hanging down in front.

Here's another view. Click on it to see full sized:


----------



## Ati (Jan 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> I'm not sure this piece is in correctly. Note in the picture that KaptJaq posted that the edge with the two notches is toward the back of the stove, resting on the ledge. In your picture those notches are hanging down in front.
> 
> Here's another view. Click on it to see full sized:
> 
> View attachment 88642


 

 thanks so much!
fixed it this weekend


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2013)

Great! How is it burning now?


----------

